# 1957 Tiger..... What is fair market value?



## chadbob (Sep 14, 2013)

Picked this up at a garage sale . 1957 Schwinn Tiger 3 speed. Lights work . Looks original. My question is what is fair market value for this bike ? Thanks


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 14, 2013)

I would say $100 tops around my area given that it's a girl's bike and the paint is not the greatest.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 15, 2013)

my area that would be a stretch. sorry to say.


----------



## TammyN (Sep 15, 2013)

You should fix it up and keep it! I bought the same bike in similar condition last summer, and that's what I did. Rubbed out what's left of the paint, put on new tires, cables and brake pads, recovered the seat and now I have a sweet little rider. It wouldn't sell for what I have into it but the time I spent on it was cheap entertainment at about $120. Maybe a future grandchild will enjoy it.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Sep 15, 2013)

$60-80, around here. Ladies bike, original paint. Not worth a lot, unless someone is looking to use it for parts.


----------

